# STIRRING UP SEASONAL MEMORIES at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 13, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**WEDNESDAY - Sept 12th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - We had to wait for the rain to stop before getting underway this morning, but Brent and Shannon made up for lost time. These guys fished hard with the time that they had, and consequently wound up making it a fast-paced day of catching. They managed their limit of Redfish, to include one that required tagging, along with a few nice trout and a whole mess of Black Drum. They not only filled the cooler with fish, but they also filled the day full of fun!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt *- It turned out becoming a good day after all, but you wouldnâ€™t have thought that was going to be the case earlier this morning. We have a rain delay today that cut into our time on the water today, but todayâ€™s crew wasnâ€™t about to let a little thing like a rain delay stop them! They hit it hard after the rain stopped, and never looked back. The filled the box with Speckled Trout, Redfish, and Black Drum, as they were determined to make the most of their time. They deserve a â€œJob well done!â€






​
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Todayâ€™s party of one did an outstanding job of things, especially given the fact that we were unable to get an early start due to the weather. Even though the Speckled Trout managed to elude us altogether, the Redfish, Black Drum, and Catfish all but made up for it. Some highly sought after Snook action later in the day simply put the icing on the cake! You never know until you go!






​
*THURSDAY - Sept 13th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - One of todayâ€™s wading crew, Jeff, started the day off right with a whopping 40-inch Redfish, which he measured, photographed, and released. The rest of the party also managed to pickup another few trout and reds on the first wade. Later in the morning, Jeff hooked into another BIG red! This one turned out being 44-inches, and Jeff needed a little help just holding this one up out of the water for the camera. Wow, what a nice day it turned out being!






​
*STIRRING UP SEASONAL MEMORIES​*Itâ€™s finally beginning to cool-off a bit around here, and should continue to do so as this month progresses. Heavy cloud cover accompanied by sporadic thunderstorms and winds have dropped air and water temperatures slightly, and as a result have triggered the level of bite that weâ€™ve been waiting for. Weâ€™re finding that the larger fish are coming out of skinny water over sand pockets and grass beds. And on the occasions when the weather allows the sand, silt, and waves to settle, weâ€™re still seeing measurable results atop the shell in Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay.

However, with the approach of fall, weâ€™re still going to see some tough days of fishing. Aside from any severe tropical weather action along our part of the Gulf, the approach of cool fronts generally kicks-off a rollercoaster effect upon our local weather conditions. This fluctuation in conditions forces us into a different decision-making process over that of summertime fishing. And based upon weather conditions on any given day, we may need to decide whether we should or shouldnâ€™t try fishing at all that day. Whatever the case may be, September and October typically mean better all around fishing for us, and weâ€™re looking forward to what should be some prime fall fishing.

As frontal passages begin rotating week-to-week, weâ€™ll see some heavy winds as a result - strong south winds just before the front, and then strong northerly winds afterwards. Youâ€™ll need to find some protection from these winds, so look to the back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island â€" either Pringle, Contee, South Pass, Fifth, Power, Long, Pats Bay, Twins, Cedar, Panther, or Swan Lakes. These lakes not only provide wind protection, but they also tend to hold a lot of baitfish, especially during high-tides and especially right after strong north winds have pushed water out of the main bay systems.

Soft plastic tails in some of the deeper sections of some of these back lakes have produced well in fall. A couple favorites are the dark colors of Roach or Morning Glory, along with Plum/Chartreuse. And because youâ€™ll be fishing the protected waters of the lakes, youâ€™ll be able to effectively work any of those top water baits that you may have used or accumulated over the years, as well. For example, try one of your old Chug Bugs if you have one. Another historical favorite is the Broken-Back Minnow (by Heddon). Theyâ€™re still quite effective even to this day, and especially in protected-water at this time of the year. Go ahead and try your luck at some of the older tried-and-true models once again. Itâ€™s really fun, and it can stir up some really old, yet truly good memories!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Well above average doesn't begin to express how impressed I was with the lodge facilities. Excellent! - *Gerry G. 9/11/18*

Your quality of food and service is second to none! Y'all do a great job! - *James B. 9/10/18*

The food was fantastic, and the staff is very considerate and helpful - it was like a home away from home! I want to send a personal thank you to the owner! He gave two of us a beautiful house the night of our trip. We were scheduled to stay in a motel in town and he said no way, stay here and stay for free. Everyone was wonderful! I can't wait to come again. Beautiful place! - *Misty A. 9/10/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 80 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Watching the tropics. Thunderstorms likely this morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms this afternoon. High 84F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Friday 80 % Precip. / 1.07 in*
Watching the tropics. Windy with showers and thunderstorms likely. High 83F. Winds E at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Rainfall near an inch.
*Saturday 90 % Precip. / 0.22 in*
Thunderstorms likely, especially during the morning. High 84F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in* 
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 87F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Mostly cloudy in the morning. Isolated thunderstorms may develop later in the day. High 88F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Synopsis: *
There is a likelihood that a tropical depression could develop Thursday or Friday across the northwest Gulf of Mexico. Tropical cyclone development and the track of any such system could potentially impact the current marine forecast. Showers and thunderstorms, some with gusty winds, very heavy rainfall, and low visibilities will remain in the forecast through the weekend regardless of any development. Diminishing seas and rain chances are expected starting Sunday night. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls





​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Sep 13, 2018 by Shannon W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Greatest experience yet! Capt. Billy Freudensprung was great - we had a blast! - Shannon W. 9/13/18

Sep 13, 2018 by Paul J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The girls cooking and serving were so helpful and made you feel at home - good food, and service with a smile! Rooms were spotless! Capt. Doug Russell really worked to get us on the fish. He did a good job! I have never caught so many fish on a trip. I'd go again with Capt. Doug in a heartbeat! The food and service were excellent - a perfect steak! - Paul J. 9/13/18

Sep 11, 2018 by Gerry G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Well above average doesn't begin to express how impressed I was with the lodge facilities. Excellent! - Gerry G. 9/11/18

Sep 10, 2018 by James B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Your quality of food and service is second to none! Y'all do a great job! - James B. 9/10/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Lizards, Teal, Scales and Tales "Big Water Flow"*

Reports to follow. Big news coming!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Gators Down by Captain TJ Christensen*

Triple Play.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

T.J. Angie Christensen (one on left) 385 lbs 11.8 foot - Middle gator 288lbs and 10 foot long.


----------

